# ID Please



## Wing_Nut (Jan 15, 2013)

I have seen these little fellows around the office over the years, but the last few months I have noticed a increase. They have become quite used to me being around the office building to the point they come into the office and even onto my desk. 

Can I have an identification please.

Regards

Wing_Nut

Location is Perth, Western Australia.

Average size is 80-100mm.


----------



## sharky (Jan 15, 2013)

Greater Bar Skink?


----------



## Bushman (Jan 15, 2013)

Can you please provide a locality?


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> I have seen these little fellows around the office over the years, but the last few months I have noticed a increase. They have become quite used to me being around the office building to the point they come into the office and even onto my desk.
> 
> Can I have an identification please.
> 
> ...



Cryptoblepharus buchananii


----------



## Mitella (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Cryptoblepharus buchananii


+1
part of the fence skink family


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Cryptoblepharus buchananii



Agreed  Buchanans snake-eyed skink


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

100mm!? Biggest buch I've ever heard of :lol:


----------



## Bushman (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Cryptoblepharus buchananii


Please provide reasons for your ID. It will allow others to learn. 
Identification markers should be given in order to assist others, including the OP.
Stating it's a "whatever" without any reasons is unacceptable, even if the answer is correct. 
You must state how you arrived at this conclusion in a logical, sensible way.




Wing_Nut said:


> Location is Perth, Western Australia.


Thanks Wing-Nut.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes sir. 5 fingers, 5 toes. Fixed spectacle. Grey/ silver colouration. Pale dorsolateral zones edging grey dorsal zone. Its in Perth, only Crypto around here is buchananii. One of the most common suburban Perth skinks, on par with Hemiergis quadrilineata and Menetia greyii.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> 100mm!? Biggest buch I've ever heard of :lol:



This one pictured is one of the smaller ones I have seen around here. The brick which that little fellow was on when I took the shot measures 80mm in height. The angle of the photo does not show it perfectly, but that individual was as long as the brick is tall. There certainly are at least four I have seen that are excess of 100mm but the average would be between 80 and 100mm.

Regards

Wing_Nut


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> This one pictured is one of the smaller ones I have seen around here. The brick which that little fellow was on when I took the shot measures 80mm in height. The angle of the photo does not show it perfectly, but that individual was as long as the brick is tall. There certainly are at least four I have seen that are excess of 100mm but the average would be between 80 and 100mm.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Wing_Nut



Yeah, a bit smaller than 100mm would be the norm. Cant say I've seen too many that big but I don't go out of my way to measure them either.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for your input guys. It will give me a place to start and read up about these little guys. They really are quite fascinating to sit and watch during my lunch break.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> 5 fingers, 5 toes. Fixed spectacle. Grey/ silver colouration. Pale dorsolateral zones edging grey dorsal zone. Its in Perth, only Crypto around here is buchananii. One of the most common suburban Perth skinks, on par with Hemiergis quadrilineata and Menetia greyii.


Thanks for providing justification for your ID.




Wing_Nut said:


> Thank you for your input guys. It will give me a place to start and read up about these little guys. They really are quite fascinating to sit and watch during my lunch break.


You're welcome mate. Here's a link to a useful resource: Buchanan's snake-eyed skink (Cryptoblepharus buchananii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

> You're welcome mate. Here's a link to a useful resource: Buchanan's snake-eyed skink (Cryptoblepharus buchananii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au



Nice pic that one, must have been taken by some awesome West Australian herper :lol:


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 15, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Nice pic that one, must have been taken by some awesome West Australian herper :lol:



I didn't know Stewart Macdonald was from Western Australia.........


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 15, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> I didn't know Stewart Macdonald was from Western Australia.........



Haha, Stew wishes he'd photographed all the herps on AROD. Maybe one day.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I put the increase in number down to the weather over the past 5 years. We had record drys in both summer and winter and where we normally have a few rainy nights through summer we basically had none. The last two years we have had consistent rain, albeit somewhat lighter than normal. The fact that things have never really dried out completely has made a huge difference. A combination of available water an available food has allowed greater survival rates and overall increase in populations.

Size wise I’d reckon that your measurements are spot on. AROD gives the average SVL as 5 cm and the tail is 100% or greater of the SVL. So 10cm tip to tip would be common.

Blue


----------

